
An hour with Marissa Mayer, C.E.O. and president of Yahoo. [video] - richardboegli
http://www.charlierose.com/watch/60698873
======
orionblastar
Personal search where it accesses your email and personal data can be abused
to invade your privacy. Even using GPS to see where you drive. This is part of
Siri and Cortana and everyone wants to do it. Windows 10 uses it and critics
blast Microsoft for invading privacy.

